# [Sammelthread] Pro Evolution Soccer 2013



## Razor2408 (17. September 2012)

Pro Evolution Soccer 2013
(Release: 20.09.2012)​
Link zum Kaufen / Vorbestellen: PES 2013 - Pro Evolution Soccer: Pc: Amazon.de: Games (PC: 39,95€)

Offizielle Infos zum Spiel / Features

>> Demo-Download (~1,1 GB) <<

Bilder und Videos:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wHAJdgUS1w4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T1o66Kou8Wc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheMiz (17. September 2012)

Niiice! Hole mir mein Exemplar von PES 2013 morgen oder übermorgen. 
Die geilsten Features sind die neue Ballannahme und die freien Pässe und Schüsse.
Endlich bin ich nun nicht mehr abhängig vom CPU-System und kann tun was ich will!


----------



## Razor2408 (17. September 2012)

*Pro Evolution Soccer 2013* hat bei >GameStar< einen *Platin-Award* erhalten (90%) 

Wie zu erwarten war, sind sich die Redakteure einig, dass auch dieses Jahr PES das Duell gegen FIFA auf dem Rasen gewinnt und das bessere Spiel ist.

Zitate:


			
				GameStar schrieb:
			
		

> Das gedrosselte Tempo, die verfeinerten Animationen und die dezent  verbesserte KI tragen dazu bei, dass sich Konamis neuer Fußball-Spross  abermals einen Tick »echter« spielt als seine Ahnen und die  Fifa-Konkurrenz.





			
				GameStar schrieb:
			
		

> Mehrspieler-Duelle wiederum waren schon immer  der große Pluspunkt der Serie und bleiben es auch: In kaum einem anderen  Spiel gibt es so viele Emotionen vor dem Bildschirm wie bei PES. Und  gerade weil die Neuerungen den Spielfluss fördern, bessere Spielzüge  ermöglichen und dadurch noch spektakulärere Matches zwischen Freunden  zustande kommen, lohnt sich der Neukauf selbst für Besitzer der  Vorjahresversion.





			
				GameStar schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ein Heber gelingt, muss sich die gegnerische Abwehr nämlich erst  mal neu sortieren – für uns die Chance, schnurstracks gen Tor zu  preschen. Das trägt dazu bei, dass Pro Evolution Soccer nach wie vor  mehr Fingerspitzengefühl erfordert als das meist recht geradlinige Fifa.





			
				GameStar schrieb:
			
		

> Auch die Animationen der Feldspieler – vom Dribbling über Ballannahmen  bis hin zum Tackling – sehen in Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 abermals einen  Tick besser aus als im Vorjahr, wodurch das Spielgeschehen insgesamt  runder und realistischer wirkt. Von weitem ist PES 2013 von echtem  Fußball kaum noch zu unterscheiden.



+++  abwechslungsreiche, immer unterhaltsame Partien 
+++  fast jedes Tor fällt anders 
+++  stimmungsvoll präsentierte Champions League

+++  präzise Gamepad-Steuerung 
+++  Tastenbelegung frei wählbar 
+++  intuitive Spezialmanöver

+++  gedrosseltes Spieltempo verbessert Spielfluss 
+++   realistische Bewegungsabläufe 
+++  hervorragende Ballphysik

+++  Taktik- und Aufstellungs-Möglichkeiten wirken sich spürbar aus 
+++  dynamischer Taktik-Editor 
+++  Tore muss man sich erarbeiten


----------



## Razor2408 (19. September 2012)

Zur Info:
Wenn man PES 2013 das erste Mal startet kommt man in ein Tutorial wo man die neue Ballannahme lernt sowie das neue manuelle Passen und Schießen. Es gibt den sogenannten "Sombrero" wo man den Ball bei der Annahme über den Kopf des Gegner lupft, und den gefürchteten Flatter-Ball (Knuckle Shot) wo man den Keeper mit einem extrem angeschnittenen Schuss überraschen kann.

Laut dem Review (Link unten) fühlt sich PES so gut an wie noch nie und überzeugt selbst die alten Fans wieder. Es spielt sich zwar minimal langsamer als PES 2012, aber dafür flüssiger. Die Eigenschaft die PES groß gemacht hat, und vor allem im MP immer wieder für die geilsten Matches sorgt, wurde auch erwähnt: Wenn der Ball durch die Reihen tanzt liegt immer eine gewisse "Unvorhersehbarkeit" in der Luft, die großartige Ballphysik wird hervorgehoben. Die Schüsse aus der 2.Reihe fühlen sich besser den je an, man spürt förmlich die Wucht des Einschlags.

In der Verteidigung gibt es jetzt eine bessere Zuordnung der Tasten, wodurch 1 gegen 1 Situationen und Raum-Deckung besser und schneller funktionieren - man hat mehr taktische Möglichkeiten und kann das Spiel flüssiger diktieren. Außerdem stehen die Verteidiger nun enger beim Gegenspieler und decken besser. Eine weitere Neuerung ist der "dynamische Doppelpass". Hier kann man mit dem rechten Stick genau festlegen in welche Richtung und wie stark der Pass gespielt wird. Laut CVG ist PES 2013 das beste Pro Evo der aktuellen Generation und bekommt eine Wertung von 91%.
Review: PES 2013 review: At last, Konami gets it right... - ComputerAndVideoGames.com

Man kann übrigens auf PESEDIT.COM schon kurze Zeit nach Release die komplette Bundesliga + 2.Bundesliga per Patch downloaden!
Diese Seite arbeitet in Kooperation mit Konami und macht qualitativ hervorragende Arbeit. Dort kann man sogar Fan-Gesänge, neue Schuhe, Stadien etc. laden.
Hier ein Video mit den Fans des FC Bayern:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FfhRk8xmSso

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. September 2012)

So hab es heute bekommen. Ist mein erstes PES. Habe gehört man kann "Mods" downloaden für Stadiongesänge, Mannschaften etc.
1. Gilt das auch für die PS3?
2. Wenn ja, woher bezieht man sowas?


----------



## stingreydid (19. September 2012)

Erstmal die X360 Controller rausholen 

Grad zwei Spielchen gespielt und muss sagen, es macht mehr Spaß wie Fifa12, da es einfach schneller ist!
Z.B. Pässe werden in Fifa oft extrem langsam gespielt was mich sehr daran stört, das ist in PES13 viel besser..
Außerdem kann man beim Torschuss einfach draufbolzen, bei Fifa sind die Torschüsse auch oft sehr schwach :S


----------



## v-rin (20. September 2012)

Kann mir jemand verraten wie man da eine Liga aufmachen kann zb Serie A oder so? Ich find es nicht!


----------



## Razor2408 (21. September 2012)

v-rin schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand verraten wie man da eine Liga aufmachen kann zb Serie A oder so? Ich find es nicht!


Bei 'Welt des Fußballs' kann man eine Meister Liga starten und dort die Serie A auswählen.
Man kann wahlweise normal mit dem ganzen Team spielen offline oder in 'Be a Pro' eine Karriere als Einzelspieler starten.
Zuletzt gibt es noch 'Meister Liga Online' wo man sich mit anderen Spielern bei Transfers unterstützt und Spieler einkaufen kann.
Der normale Liga-Modus wurde schon letztes Jahr gestrichen weil laut Statistik nur ~5% diesen spielen.



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> So hab es heute bekommen. Ist mein erstes PES. Habe gehört man kann "Mods" downloaden für Stadiongesänge, Mannschaften etc.
> 1. Gilt das auch für die PS3?
> 2. Wenn ja, woher bezieht man sowas?


Das bezieht man auf Seiten wie PESC · PES Corner · PES 2012, PES 2011, PES 2010 und PES 2009 Downloads · Pro Evolution Soccer oder anderen, gibt einige.
Wird aber noch ein Weilchen dauern bis die ersten Patches für das neue PES 2013 rauskommen. Das Spiel ist erst gestern erschienen und das ist ne Menge Arbeit für die Modder.
Tutorials findet man zur Genüge auf Youtube und Anleitungen auf den jeweiligen Websites.
Hier ein Beispiel:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qncmZtKlL9g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## debalz (21. September 2012)

erstes Spiel heute gemacht in der Meisterliga - seeehr schön, die Mitspieler tragen ihren Namen zurecht weil sie sich endlich besser freilaufen, insgesamt bessere Kontrolle bei Flänken und Schüssen und endlich wieder feste draufbolzen wie bei PES6. Insgesamt sehr erfreulich alles, auch wenn ich z.b. im Meisterliga Modus keine Ligen gefunden habe, sonder in eine bunt gemischte Liga reingekommen bin - muss ich nochmal prüfen...

edit:
@TE: kann man mit dem BL-Patch diesmal auch online zocken?


----------



## Razor2408 (21. September 2012)

debalz schrieb:


> sonder in eine bunt gemischte Liga reingekommen bin - muss ich nochmal prüfen...


Bei den alten Teilen konnte man die Ligen wählen, kann auch sein dass erst die Option freispielen muss um die ML gleich am Anfang zu "editieren"
Möglich ist es aber auf alle Fälle.



debalz schrieb:


> @TE: kann man mit dem BL-Patch diesmal auch online zocken?


Grundsätzlich ist es möglich, aber der Online-"Partner" braucht logischerweise auch den Patch, damit die Daten übereinstimmen.
Wenn man Rangliste gegen irgendwem spielt geht das nicht.


----------



## debalz (22. September 2012)

Also das mit der Liga ergibt sich bei der Wahl des Vereins im Rahmen des Meisterligamodus (Welt des Fußballs). Dort kann man wählen zwischen "Originalaufstellung der Meisterliga" und "Aufstellung der Vereinsmannschaft". Mit letzterem gelangt man dann zu den einzelnen Ligen.
Jetzt müsste man nur noch die Musik selbst auswählen oder reinladen können, die ist m.E. ganz schön seicht ausgefallen und nervt. Aber wenn man sich über solche Dinge beschwert zeigt das schon wie gut diesmal PES ausgefallen ist....

edit: man kann die vorhandenen Lieder mit dem Wiedergabelistentool allerdings von der Playlist nehmen


----------



## SiLAnceR (22. September 2012)

Hallo Leude,

habe auch das Spiel jedoch mit folgendem Problem. Ich habe eine HD7950 im Einsatz. Sobald das Spiel startet, habe ich krasse Grafikfehler. Im Menü jedoch ist alles okay.
Aktuellen Treiber habe ich installiert.
Ist Euch da was bekannt?


----------



## Razor2408 (22. September 2012)

Meistens hängt das mit exotischen Anti Aliasing Einstellungen zusammen (8xCSAA, 16xFSAA, etc.) - ich hatte auch Grafikfehler und Artfakte als ich das noch eingestellt hatte.
Im Treiber alles auf Standard stellen, nur Vsync an und Hohe Qualität. Wenn das nicht hilft einfach den aktuellsten Grafiktreiber nochmal drüber installieren.
Und wenn das auch nicht hilft Spiel neu installieren.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (23. September 2012)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Man kann übrigens auf PESEDIT.COM schon kurze Zeit nach Release die komplette Bundesliga + 2.Bundesliga per Patch downloaden!
> Diese Seite arbeitet in Kooperation mit Konami und macht qualitativ hervorragende Arbeit. Dort kann man sogar Fan-Gesänge, neue Schuhe, Stadien etc. laden.


 
Das ist aber nur für PC oder? Gott das ist auf so vielen Seiten, nirgends steht für welches System die jetzt sind -.-


----------



## Razor2408 (26. September 2012)

Weitere Infos für alle PES-Zocker:

Im Moment kann man online nur Rangliste spielen oder eine Freundschafts-Lobby erstellen.
In der Freundschafts-Lobby kann entweder 1 gegen 1 spielen oder einen "Gast" hinzufügen, sprich einen Freund der am selben PC mitspielt.
Bisher ist ein 2 gegen 2 auf vier unabhängigen Rechnern (online) noch nicht möglich, aber das kommt in den nächsten Tagen.

Es kommt auch ein Patch der alle aktuellen Transfers, viele neue Trikots, neue Bälle, neue Schuhe etc. hinzufügt.
Laut Konami soll dieser Ende September - Anfang Oktober erscheinen.
Bis dahin empfehle ich, noch mit den PES Edit Patches zu warten (man erspart sich Arbeit mit Kitserver etc.)

Wenn der Patch erschienen ist kann man aber bedenkenlos auf PESEDIT.COM gehen und sich die 1.Bundesliga, 2.Bundesliga uvm. laden.


----------



## debalz (26. September 2012)

Auf neue Schuhe etc. kann ich ehrlich gesagt verzichten, mittlerweile bin ich von Schiri und Torwart doch etwas enttäuscht, sind zwar etwas besser als beim 12er aber leisten sich leider trotzdem noch peinliche Patzer - dort sollte mal gepatcht werden! Trotzdem insgesamt zufrieden mit dem Spiel..


----------



## Razor2408 (26. September 2012)

Bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden mit den Schiris, wenn man bedenkt dass der Ball bei PES ein völlig freies physikalisches Objekt darstellt (im Gegensatz zur Konkurrenz, wo noch immer Spieler und Ball quasi miteinander verbunden sind..) gibt es nur relativ selten Fehlentscheidungen. Die Torhüter sind in PES 2013 für mich gar kein Problem mehr, im Gegenteil: Neuer, Casillas oder Buffon sind sogar etwas zu stark meiner Meinung nach. Die lassen sich vielleicht alle 10-15 Torchancen EINMAL täuschen wenn überhaupt, und fischen oft unglaubliche Bälle aus den Ecken. Wir spielen oft mit Freunden 1 on 1 oder 2 on 2 (kommt bald), wenn jemand Lust hat mal ne Runde mitzuspielen - mein Nick ist Razor bei PES - schickt ne Anfrage.


----------



## debalz (2. Oktober 2012)

Hallo!

wie kann ich eigentlich gezielt ein online-Spiel mit einem Kollegen einstellen? Habe keine Funktion gefunden, um jemanden "einzuladen" bzw. eine Suchfunktion oder etwa in der Art..


----------



## Razor2408 (2. Oktober 2012)

Im Menü auf "Match" (Einzelspiel) gehen, dann gibts die Option für Freundschaftsspiel gegen CPU, Ranglisten-Online-Match und Freundschafts-Lobby (Online).
Freundschafts-Lobby auswählen, Server wählen (DE 1-3) und Raum eröffnen. Man kann auch ein Passwort einstellen damit niemand anderer reinkommt.
Im Raum kann man dann Freundschaftsanfrage senden, die man bei den Optionen (Online-Einstellungen) annehmen kann.
Beim nächsten Patch wird man dann Freunde direkt einladen können, Stats ansehen usw.


----------



## Razor2408 (5. Oktober 2012)

*** Update ***

Am 11.Oktober kommt der Patch raus, die Meldung kann jeder lesen der sich online einloggt.

Der Patch wird beinhalten: verbesserter Online-Modus mit 2on2 Matches, neuer Rangliste, Meisterliga, Community-Modus etc.
neue Transfers, Schuhe, Teams, Trikots etc.


----------



## aliriza (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe eigentlich seid 98 nur FIFA gespielt. Ab und zu PES bei freunden an der PS3 oder Xbox 360.

PES 13 habe ich auch shcon gespielt auf einer PS3 und am PC FIFA 13 aber nur die DEMO von FIFA 13.

Bin eigentlich ein FIFA fan. Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden welches ich der beiden Spiele Kaufen soll für den PC


----------



## Triniter (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin auch recht schwer am überlegen ob ich nach ettlichen Jahren mal wieder ein Fußballspiel kaufen soll. Rein vom Gefühl her würde mir PES etwas mehr zusagen, allein schon weil es etwas günstiger ist und ich eh nicht mal mehr nen Gamepad zuhause hab und mir da auch noch eines zulegen sollte. Was mir allerdings etwas aufgefallen ist, bei Amazon hat das Spiel nicht gerade die besten Bewertungen, scheint aber irgendwie eher am Onlinemodus zu liegen.


----------



## Razor2408 (5. Oktober 2012)

Jep, liegt am Online-Modus, aber am 11.10. kommt ein umfangreicher Patch der den Online-Modus "vervollständigt".
Kann dir das Spiel nur empfehlen, es ist vom Spielspaß her besonders im MP ungeschlagen was Fußballspiele betrifft.


----------



## aliriza (6. Oktober 2012)

Also du sagst PES 2013 besser als Fifa 13?


----------



## Razor2408 (6. Oktober 2012)

Natürlich ist PES 2013 besser als FIFA 13.
Ballphysik, Spielaufbau, Taktik und Dynamik sind bei PES deutlich fortgeschrittener, bei Multiplayer-Matches mit Freunden (offline und online) merkt man das sofort.
Bei PES gibt es regelmäßig Wutausbrüche, Freudensprünge, Fluch-Anfälle, Glücksgefühle und Teamgeist, während wir bei FIFA immer nur alle ruhig da sitzen und halt zocken.
Bei PES ist jeder Spielzug anders, weil der Ball ein eigenständiges physikalisches Objekt darstellt und nicht wie bei FIFA mit dem Fuß des Spielers "verbunden" ist. (Script-Gameplay)

Ich kann nur empfehlen es mal selbst zu testen wenn man die Möglichkeit hat (PES und FIFA probieren), aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen dass von zehn Spielern neun lieber PES als FIFA zocken,
vor allem im MP. FIFA ist eher was für Feierabend-Zocker die viel Wert auf Lizenzen legen (am PC gibts aber Patches dafür, die für den Feierabend-Zocker aber schon zu viel Arbeit sind..)
und Casual-Spieler sind. PES ist eher was für Fußball-Begeisterte die sich auch mit Taktik beschäftigen und sich Tore erarbeiten wollen.


----------



## aliriza (6. Oktober 2012)

Du hast mich überzeugt, werde mich gleich PES für PC bestellen. Kannst du mir vielleicht einen Seriösen und Günstigen Händler empfehlen? Wollte eigentlich über Amazon bestellen. Aber mir würde nur der Key reichen.


----------



## jensi251 (6. Oktober 2012)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist PES 2013 besser als FIFA 13.
> Ballphysik, Spielaufbau, Taktik und Dynamik sind bei PES deutlich fortgeschrittener, bei Multiplayer-Matches mit Freunden (offline und online) merkt man das sofort.
> Bei PES gibt es regelmäßig Wutausbrüche, Freudensprünge, Fluch-Anfälle, Glücksgefühle und Teamgeist, während wir bei FIFA immer nur alle ruhig da sitzen und halt zocken.
> Bei PES ist jeder Spielzug anders, weil der Ball ein eigenständiges physikalisches Objekt darstellt und nicht wie bei FIFA mit dem Fuß des Spielers "verbunden" ist. (Script-Gameplay)
> ...



Da stimmt vielleicht die Hälfte von.

Hatte die letzten 3 Jahre PES und letztes Jahr dazu noch Fifa 12.
Fifa hat sich schon etwas vom Standard Spiel zum zumindest etwas realistischerem gemausert.


Edit: mir geht es nicht darum wofür du dich entscheidest, das ist mir sowas von egal.


----------



## conspiracy (7. Oktober 2012)

aliriza schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast mich überzeugt, werde mich gleich PES für PC bestellen. Kannst du mir vielleicht einen Seriösen und Günstigen Händler empfehlen? Wollte eigentlich über Amazon bestellen. Aber mir würde nur der Key reichen.



UK Gamesplanet, guenstig, legal, zuverlässig 

http://uk.gamesplanet.com/buy-download-pc-games/Pro-Evolution-Soccer-2013-3557-34.html


----------



## aliriza (8. Oktober 2012)

Habs bestellt bei Amazon.de


----------



## aliriza (9. Oktober 2012)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sportspiele-und-simulationen/240185-pro-evolution-soccer-2013-pcgh-liga.html


----------



## Sagehorn (10. Oktober 2012)

Hey Spochtsfreunde.

Ich hab gelesen, man kann PES 13 auch ganz gut mit Tastatur (und Maus!?) spielen. Ist da was dran? 
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das ein größeres Steuerungs-Potential hätte als der Gamepad. 
Allerdings wäre es wohlmöglich nicht ganz so elegant/cool


----------



## Razor2408 (10. Oktober 2012)

Keine Ahnung, noch nie probiert mit Maus+Tastatur, aber kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen wie man so gegen einen menschlichen Gegner mit Pad eine Chance haben sollte. Alleine die Analog-Stick-Steuerung kann man mit Tastatur nicht annähernd so genau hinkriegen, und Maus-Steuerung geht glaub ich nur bei FIFA (wenn überhaupt)


----------



## Sagehorn (10. Oktober 2012)

mist, ich führ die diskussion jetzt in beiden pcgames foren gleichzeitig ^^

die maus hätte auf jedenfall den vorteil, dass man die richtung um einiges präziser bestimmen könnte. 
ich weiß ja nicht wie das bei pes13 ist, aber in der regel kann man mit nem analog-stick doch auch nur 8 richtungen wählen, während die maus tatsächlich 360° bietet, oder nicht?
ich würde das spiel dann etwa so steuern wie einen 3rd person shooter, allerdings wäre die (etwas unbeliebtere) vertikal-camera dann vielleicht besser 
naja, ich werds demnächst rausfinden denk ich..

[edit] scheinst aber recht zu haben, ist vermutlich nur bei fifa 13.. tja kann die beiden nicht mehr auseinanderhalten 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nEWFfutXFw
der nachteil besteht in erster linie darin, dass der menschliche gegner genau weiß, was du gerade machen willst 
ist im grunde so, als würde man aufm splitscreen battlefield spielen.. 
..ich glaube für son paar besoffene typen wär das alles zu viel


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (12. Oktober 2012)

Gibt es jetzt einen PS3 PES13 Patch (Für die ganz aktuelle Version, also neustes Datenpaket?)


----------



## Koyote (12. Oktober 2012)

Razor2408 schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich ist PES 2013 besser als FIFA 13.
> Ballphysik, Spielaufbau, Taktik und Dynamik sind bei PES deutlich fortgeschrittener, bei Multiplayer-Matches mit Freunden (offline und online) merkt man das sofort.
> Bei PES gibt es regelmäßig Wutausbrüche, Freudensprünge, Fluch-Anfälle, Glücksgefühle und Teamgeist, während wir bei FIFA immer nur alle ruhig da sitzen und halt zocken.
> Bei PES ist jeder Spielzug anders, weil der Ball ein eigenständiges physikalisches Objekt darstellt und nicht wie bei FIFA mit dem Fuß des Spielers "verbunden" ist. (Script-Gameplay)
> ...



Du willst mir sagen, dass die FIFA zocker nur ruhig da sitzen? Schau dir als extrembeispiel mal KSI an, dann reden wir weiter.


----------



## Razor2408 (12. Oktober 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Gibt es jetzt einen PS3 PES13 Patch (Für die ganz aktuelle Version, also neustes Datenpaket?)


Kommt hoffentlich heute noch, ich verlinke gleich wenn es soweit ist. Edit: Achso, PS3 weiss ich nicht, hab ich keine. Only PC
Bissl Geduld müssen wir noch haben, Konami arbeitet mit Hochdruck dran.

@ Koyote
Zumindest bei mir und allen meinen Kumpels entwickelt sich bei FIFA keine Emotion, da ist alles tot. Bei PES ist das ganz anders.


----------



## Koyote (12. Oktober 2012)

Dann könnt ihr FIFA nicht spielen.


----------



## Razor2408 (12. Oktober 2012)

Ne, das hat damit nix zu tun, wir haben schon einige Online-Turniere gewonnen sowohl bei PES als auch bei FIFA, aber wir können uns mit der Spielmechanik bei FIFA nicht anfreunden. Da laufen die Spieler so schnell als wären sie auf Drogen, aber der Ball ist dafür eeeelend langsam, das Verhältnis stimmt überhaupt nicht und es kommt keine Dynamik auf wenn ein Spieler eine Flanke überholt (!). Noch dazu kommt die verbuggte Impact-Engine, wo Spieler regelmäßig auf den Boden stürzen und sich gegenseitig küssen oder plötzlich wegfliegen. Soll aber bitte keine FIFA vs. PES Diskussion werden, belassen wir es einfach dabei dass jeder spielen soll was er will.


----------



## aliriza (12. Oktober 2012)

Kann ich das Update Jetzt laden oder nicht?


----------



## aliriza (12. Oktober 2012)

habe dieses update installiert

PES2013

jetzt funnktioniert Onlinemodus wieder


----------



## aliriza (18. Oktober 2012)

ich checke nicht welchen Patch ich installieren soll, 

PESVIET PATCH 2013 v2.1 AIO DLC 2.00 (Released 14/10)

PESEdit.com 2013 Patch 2.0 + FIX 2.0.1 - Released! #13/10/12

Pesgalaxy.com Patch 2013 1.11 RELEASED #13.10.12 - Pesgalaxy Patch 2013 - PesGalaxy


----------



## Razor2408 (18. Oktober 2012)

Das sind alles *inoffizielle* Patches , nehme an das weisst du eh.
Deswegen ist es nur Geschmackssache welchen du installierst. Musst halt lesen inwiefern sich die Inhalte / Teams zwischen ihnen unterscheiden.
Letztes Jahr hatten einige Freunde von mir aber auch Probleme und es kam online manchmal zu Abstürzen, weil bestimmte Dateien gefehlt haben oder defekt waren.
Auch ich hatte Probleme. Deswegen installiere ich nur mehr offizielle Patches und Datenpakete von Konami (und No Blur-Patch falls verfügbar).

Für einen reibungslosen Ablauf der Liga und möglichst guter Verbingung bzw. wenigen Abstürzen würde ich empfehlen solche Patches nicht zu installieren.
Nur wenn man unbedingt Bundesliga etc. zocken will.


----------



## aliriza (18. Oktober 2012)

JA ich habe die patches installiert und habe nur abstürze gehabt. Außerdem gab es bei Man City ein paar neue Spieler. Maicon hat aber dann gefehlt. Zocke jetzt wieder mit Offiziellen Patches.


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (18. Oktober 2012)

Hat noch jemand das Problem, dass PES die Verbindung zu den Konami-Servern, verliert, wenn man Alt+Tab im Vollbildmodus drückt, um auf den Desktop zu kommen 
Im Fenstermodus habe ich ab und zu Ruckler, die nervig sein können, weswegen mir diese Option nicht viel hilft in Hinblick auf das Problem.


----------



## aliriza (19. Oktober 2012)

ne so ein problem habe ich nicht. Ich minimier PES auch immer nur mit der Windows-Taste


----------



## Razor2408 (19. Oktober 2012)

Ja ist leider ein Bug von dem Spiel, man darf nur mit Alt+Enter in den Fenstermodus, nicht Alt+Tab verwenden sonst fliegt man raus.
Im Fenstermodus ist mir aufgefallen dass die Ruckler und Zuckler etwas besser werden wenn man das Fenster links und rechts genau auf den Bildschirm ausrichtet.
Einmal hatte ich eine Position wo ich fast wie im Vollbildmodus spielen konnte. Oder es war schlicht Einbildung.


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (19. Oktober 2012)

Das Problem kann man scheinbar wirklich verhindern, indem man zuerst Alt+Enter oder die Windows-Taste drückt und dann mit Alt+Tab das gewünschte Programm ansteuert.
Ich frage mich nur, wie solche Bugs zustande kommen 

Woran erkennt man in dem Community Fenster eigentlich, welcher Spieler online ist?
Wie aktiviere ich Push To Talk?


----------



## aliriza (6. November 2012)

Für das Klassiche 2on2 Modus in PES. VOTEN!!!

http://www.change.org/petitions/kon...nter-community-match-we-want-the-classic-2vs2


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (24. November 2012)

Ist es eigentlich möglich im Ranking Modus bei der Teamauswahl das Spiel zu verlassen?
Habe nämlich keine Lust jedes Mal gegen Barcelona und Real Madrid zu spielen 

Edit: Habe jetzt einfach Internetkabel rausgezogen, als mein Gegner Real wählte und nicht wechseln wollte, als ich auf einem klar schwächeren Team war.
Die Konsequenz?
Das Spiel wurde für mich als Niederlage gewertet  (facepalm)
Ist echt schön zu sehen, dass Matche zwischen schwächeren Teams verhindert werden...


----------



## Razor2408 (24. November 2012)

Ja richtig, weil es keine Lobby mehr gibt, bei PES 2012 gab es eine Lobby für Rangliste, da konnte man vorher ausmachen welche Teams man nimmt.
Das ist nur einer von hunderten Fails in dem Spiel 
Was Konami sich da gedacht hat, wenn FIFA eh schon so extrem beliebter ist (laut Verkaufszahlen), weiss wirklich niemand!
Die streichen 2on2, die streichen Liga-Offline-Modus und Lobbies nehmen sie auch einfach so raus bei Ranglisten-Matches...


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (24. November 2012)

@Razor2408: Danke für die Bestätigung meiner Befürchtung.
Naja, der nächste Patch wird dieses Problem wohl leider auch nicht beheben :S


----------



## Razor2408 (17. Dezember 2012)

Am Freitag, 20.12. kommt der Patch 1.03 wo man wieder das klassische 2vs2 spielen kann!
https://www.konami-pes2013.com/de/2012/12/patch-1-03-erscheint-am-20-dezember/

Ein Weihnachtsgeschenk von Konami


----------



## Triniter (18. Dezember 2012)

Mal ne Frage zum Onlinemodus:
Wie ich das jetzt verstanden habe spielt man erst mal 5 Spiele um eine grobe Einstufung zu bekommen. Ich hab jetzt 2 Spiele gemacht (jeweils noch mit Tastatur weil das Gamepad noch nicht da ist), beide mit Bayern München. Das erste gegen ManU hab ich weitestgehend dominiert und der Gegner hatte Glück das ich nur 2:0 gewonnen hatte. Im zweiten Match hat der Gegner Man City gewählt und durchaus Chancen herausgespielt. Ausgegangen ist es aber wieder 2:0 für mich. Meine Frage jetzt, verlieren einige dort freiwillig damit sie nicht zu hoch eingestuft werden. Meine Befürchtung ist halt das ich nachher in den gewerteten Spielen gar keine Chance mehr habe.


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (18. Dezember 2012)

Bei den gewerteten Spielen startet man je nach Einstufung mit unterschiedlicher Skill-Punktzahl.
Beim Matchmaking werden Spieler mit ähnlicher Punktzahl bevorzugt für dich als Gegner ausgewählt.
Je nachdem, wie diese Spiele ausgehen sinken oder steigen deine Skill-Punkte.
So solltest du nach einigen Spielen durch das Matchmaking Gegner erhalten, die deiner Leistungsklasse entsprechen. 
Es gibt also keinen begründeten Anlass für deine Sorgen


----------



## Razor2408 (20. Dezember 2012)

Der neue Patch 1.03 ist schon da:
Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 Patch 1.03 20/12/12

Nun kann man das klassische 2vs2 mit Spielerwechsel und sogar 4vs4 spielen. 
ENDLICH!


----------



## aliriza (20. Dezember 2012)

GEIL  Razor zocken wa gleich?


----------



## Triniter (21. Dezember 2012)

Oh man macht das Spiel Spaß! Ich könnte mir echt in den Arsch beißen das ich es nicht gleich gekauft habe. Die Onlinepartien sind echt klasse auch wenn ich mittlerweile eher da angelangt bin wo ich meiner Meinung nach hin gehöre, hat dann doch noch ein paar Niederlagen gehagelt in den letzten Spielen aber jetzt hab ich Gegner bei denen die Spiele echt spannend sind.

Aber mal was anderes, teilweise sind die Schiedsrichter echt böse unterwegs. Hatte gerade ein Match wo ich in der Nähe des Mittelkreises zu einem Tackling angesetzt habe (kein Krätsche), der Gegner dreht sich aber weg und es wird ein Foul. Was macht der Schiri? Rot, glatt! Wenigstens konnte ich mir am Ende noch ein Unentschieden erspielen aber ohne den Platzverweise wäre vermutlich mehr drin gewesen.


----------



## Razor2408 (21. Dezember 2012)

Jop, das Spiel ist schön flott und dynamisch, jeder Spielzug und jedes Match ist anders.
Dadurch dass im Gegensatz zu einem FIFA halt nicht alles wie auf Bahnen und gescriptet abläuft schleichen sich natürlich mehr Fehler ein.
Der Schiedsrichter macht oft Fehltentscheidungen und passives Abseits gibts z.B. bei manuellen Schüssen gar nicht.
Aber trotz allem ist PES vor allem mit mehreren Spielern mit Abstand das beste Fußballspiel am Markt und es ist umso schöner dass nun auch 2vs2 funktioniert.


----------



## Razor2408 (13. Januar 2013)

edited


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (13. Januar 2013)

Bin dabei


----------



## Razor2408 (3. April 2013)

Falls es tatsächlich noch jemanden gibt der die Seite nicht kennt, lege ich sie euch nun ans Herz:
PESEDIT BLOG

Regelmäßig neueste Transfers, Trikot-Kits (Auswärts/Heim), Schuhe, Bälle, Fangesänge, neue Ligen/Turniere, neue Scoreboards (Spielanzeige oben rechts), neue Stadien etc.
Es gibt auch zusätzlich HD-Rasen, schönere Spielermodelle, und ein Grafik-Tool womit man den Detailgrad erhöhen kann und sogar Downsampling forcieren kann -
damit sieht PES aus wie eine echte Fußballübertragung live im Fernsehen! PES kann man extrem gut modden - ein ganz anderes Spiel als die normale Grundfassung.


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (3. April 2013)

Wie schaut es bei Pesedit mit der Kompatibilität im Online-Multiplayer aus  ?

Edit: Laut FAQs:
Q: "Can I play online with PESEdit patch?"
A: Yes, you only have to switch to 'Online' in selector's tab 'Switches'.

Na dann werde ich mir die Mod bei Gelegenheit mal holen 
Man hat ja auch einen spielerischen Mehrwert, wenn man fast nur online spielt, oder?


----------



## aloha84 (17. April 2013)

PESEdit ist schon g0il, ich hab noch patch 2.x drauf, jetzt gibts ja schon 3.4! 
Hat irgendwer einen besseren/schnelleren Downloadlink......der kostenlos ist?

Grüße


----------



## aliriza (18. April 2013)

funktioniert der aktuellste PESEDIT Patch auch im Online Modus?
Besorg dir ein Uploadad Premoium Code für ein Tag. Schau mal im Verschenke oder Marktplatz Thread


----------



## TheMiz (19. April 2013)

Es gibt doch einen Online-Switch im Menü mein lieber Herr, das solltest du als alter Hase aber schon wissen!


----------



## aliriza (19. April 2013)

Ja den kenn ich schon, aber wenn der PESEDIT Patch mit dem neustne DLC nicht Kompatibel ist dann bringt der Switcher auch nichts. Habs aber gestern schon geladen und Installiert. Funktioniert. Bald kommt aber schon ein DLC 5.0 ^^dann kann ich den Patch wieder rauswerfen .


----------



## timetoremember (24. Mai 2013)

Der Patch den ich neuerdings nutze ist der Pesgalaxy.com-Patch (ist auch mit dem neuen DLC kompatibel)
Unter anderem mit MEGA umfangreichem Stadionaufgebot(sehr detailliert) sowie Original Sponsoren, Banner, Fangesängen,Scoreboards, neuen unterschiedlichen Rasen usw.
Buli und co sind natürlich auch mit dabei.
Der Patch kann auch parallel zum Pesedit.com genutz werden, denn es wird eine eigene "exe" mitgeliefert und es wird auch ein neues Profil, samt neuen Spiecherständen und co erstellt.
Ich nutze ihn jetzt seid 2 Tagen und bin begeistert, da aufgrund des Umfangs noch mehr Atmosphäre aufkommt als beim Pesedit. 

Pesgalaxy.com Patch 2013 2.10 RELEASED #06.05.13 - Pesgalaxy Patch 2013 - PesGalaxy

NUR DER HSV


----------



## debalz (24. Mai 2013)

Worin unterscheidet sich Basic und Extra Pack, hast du es schon ausprobiert?


----------



## timetoremember (24. Mai 2013)

debalz schrieb:


> Worin unterscheidet sich Basic und Extra Pack, hast du es schon ausprobiert?


 
Das Extra Pack hat statt "nur" 68 neuer Stadien ganze 149!!!!! Da sind halt die ganzen aus Brasilien, Mexico und co dabei.....das war mir dann doch zu viel^^

In dem Link sind alle Stadien die beim jeweiligen Pack sind aufgelistet:
Pesgalaxy.com Patch Stadium Packs (Fixpacks RELEASED) - Pesgalaxy Patch 2013 - PesGalaxy


----------



## aliriza (28. Mai 2013)

Coole sache


----------



## Razor2408 (9. Juni 2013)

An alle aktive PES-Spieler:
PES gibt es seit längerem auch günstig bei Steam zu kaufen, und das Praktische ist, dass man bei Steam sehen kann wer gerade PES zockt.
Deshalb haben ein paar Kumpels und ich eine neue Community gegründet, in die wir aktive Spieler einladen. Natürlich muss man das Spiel NICHT über Steam gekauft haben um beizutreten!
Sie heisst "2on2 Steam Community", ihr könnt jederzeit beitreten übers Hauptmenü ("Online Community beitreten")


----------



## aliriza (11. Juni 2013)

Werde Joinen, PS Razor ich bräuchte noch ne Mail oder ICQ Adresse von dir


----------



## Razor2408 (11. Juni 2013)

Hab dir eine PN geschrieben. Finde es aber irgendwie erschreckend dass hier so wenige PES zocken? Das kann doch gar nicht sein. Also kommt zu unserer Community!

Nicht scheu sein - wir spielen Just 4 Fun !


----------



## aliriza (12. Juni 2013)

Vllt sind wir im falschen Forum im Bezug Auf mangelnde pes Spieler


----------



## Razor2408 (12. Juni 2013)

Ich hab es schon im Forum bei Gamestar, Gameswelt, Gamezone, consolewars, 4Players, PCGH, ComputerBase und anderen gepostet. 

Mal sehen was draus wird, aber Konami hat den Online-Modus mit diesem dummen Online-System einfach total verhunzt.


----------



## aliriza (13. Juni 2013)

Hoffentlich melden sich paar leute an. Gestern hab ich wieder 2 Matches gemacht und auch davor die Matches liefen alle wieder nicht flüssig. hatte zwar Konstante 60FPS aber die Verbindung ist einfach schlecht. Das stört echt den Spielverlauf


----------



## _VFB_ (19. Juni 2013)

Eig. wollte ich mir grade pes2013 holen, weil ich grad wieder bock auf nen Fussballspiel hab. Warum bitte ist der Preis immernoch der selbe wie zu Release ? Für 30€ werd ich mir des sicher net holen. Da wart ich lieber auf des 14ner


----------



## aliriza (19. Juni 2013)

Schon mal in einem key Shop nach gesehen?


----------



## _VFB_ (19. Juni 2013)

jop, bei mmoga kostet des Game 21€...


----------



## aliriza (19. Juni 2013)

Geht ja noch


----------



## TheMiz (21. Juni 2013)

Ich will bei PES 2014 wieder eine Liga haben! Aber diesmal mit ordentlichen Leuten die auch dabei bleiben wenn sie mal verlieren!!  Ich hab gleich mein erstes Spiel verloren, und dann kam plötzlich der Siegeszug 

Oder wollt ihr das veraltete FIFA spielen, wo euch EA mit der alten 2010er Engine der Konsolen abspeist??  Also meldet euch ihr PC-Fußballer!!


----------



## aliriza (21. Juni 2013)

Pes  werde ich mir wohl dieses jahr erneut kaufen und bin auch wieder on der Liga dabei


----------



## iceman650 (30. Juni 2013)

Ich wechsle nun nach 2 Jahren FIFA wieder auf PES über. 
Selber habe ich das 13er nicht, zocke es aber ab und zu beim Kumpel, deswegen bin ich beim neuen Release dann dabei.
Da ich sowieso anfangs erstmal richtig die Packung bekommen werde, da ich Ewigkeiten zum Einspielen brauche (von PES10 auf 11 bin ich fast ausgerastet, als ich nichts auf die Kette bekommen habe ), denke ich dass ich auch ein wenig durchhalten werde^^


----------



## DonCoco (13. Juli 2013)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Ich will bei PES 2014 wieder eine Liga haben! Aber diesmal mit ordentlichen Leuten die auch dabei bleiben wenn sie mal verlieren!! /QUOTE]
> 
> www.Pes-online.de


----------

